# Toronto IBS Self Help and Support Group Meeting - March 28



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I wanted to give you a heads up that I will not be able to attend the March 28 meeting. The room is available at Mount Sinai Hospital, 600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, from 7:00-8:30pm for anyone who would like to meet.I will be available for the April 25 meeting after returning from Bethesda, Maryland where I will be making a presentation at the joint meeting of the FDA Gastrointestinal Drugs Advisory Committee and the Drug Safety and Risk Management Subcommittee of the Advisory Committee for Pharmaceutical Science to discuss risk management for Lotronex (alosetron). Lotronex has been used in the past to control diarrhea and pain.I look forward to seeing you at the April meeting where I hope to have some positive news about Lotronex.If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.Jeff


----------

